# Fischer Pipes?



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

I acquired a 10-pipe rack with humidor from Ebay, it came with three pipes, a Kaywoody Silhouette, a Kaywoody "500" briar, and a Fischer. The Fischer is a good smoke. It has "Fischer Buffalo,NY" on the side. I was curious if anyone has info on this company. The Kaywoody Silhouette and 500 are good smokes too, even though the Silhouette is a plastic pipe. Don't know if i like their drinkless system though.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Fischer - Pipedia


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Fischer - Pipedia


 Mucho gracias, I tried to yahoo it but nothing would come up right, not in the first few pages of finds anyway.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

I just got a Fischer off of ebay and it is a very nice looking pipe, a Bulldog. Once I have it cleaned up, I will post a pic.

The pipe was pretty gummed up.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is my new "ish" Fischer. Since they closed in 1978, it is pretty old for a pipe.

I cleaned it, smoked some Creme Brulee in it (actually tasted the carmelized sugar, as on top of the real desert) and then cleaned it again. 
Still a bit of a ghost to it, but not bad. I think the previous owner had pretty much smoked it without cleaning it, though the cake was reamed.

It is a nice pipe, except it is varnished and the varnish is chipping.

I am tempted to sand the varnish off , but don't want to lose the color or sharp edges.

It smokes well, and even with most Altadis tobacco, no burn and I only had to relight twice while smoking.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

phatmax said:


> Here is my new "ish" Fischer. Since they closed in 1978, it is pretty old for a pipe.
> 
> I cleaned it, smoked some Creme Brulee in it (actually tasted the carmelized sugar, as on top of the real desert) and then cleaned it again.
> Still a bit of a ghost to it, but not bad. I think the previous owner had pretty much smoked it without cleaning it, though the cake was reamed.
> ...


I have a fischer stubby billiard that I bought off ebay. I like just about anything stubby so I bought it not knowing anything about it. It smokes decent, and the airway is drilled well and low. I'm finding out that many older less known brands can yield some pretty nice pipes (relatively speaking). I recently bought several Brebbias, The Fischer is a much better pipe than any of the Brebbias.

BTW, not to be nosy but: do you live in a college dorm? Only reason I ask, I think it is interesting to find a diverse demographic among pipe smokers. From the pic, it looks like you are in some sort of "institutional environment". Don't answer if you are not comfortable with it ... just curious m'self.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Actually that is the view out of my office. 

Today I am going to try a mixture of RLP6 and Capt. Black White in the pipe. I have read they are pretty much the same, except for casing amounts and I think a mix might be something to try to get a little more flavor and tame the bite.


----------

